# How can i access GBATemp forums on DS?



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, im using the bunjaoloo web browser however as GBATEMP.net MOBILE version is permantly been taken down, how do users access gbatemp from there ds or mobile now. Is there a special app?


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 17, 2010)

No. Just access the real site, no special app


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

However on DS. The real site is much too big.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats the only way.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm able to access this site on my PSP with high memory mod, still is quite slow, but works.


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> However on DS. The real site is much too big.


Use the GBATemp Lite Template, it will run smoother with your DS/i, hence the name "lite"...


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

r3dfaction said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may try this... Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 17, 2010)

There is still no recommened way to browse GBAtemp on the DS. 
The fact is that it the userbase that would make use of such a website layout is so small that there will not be a partner site deisgned to be optimised on the Opera browser.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> There is still no recommened way to browse GBAtemp on the DS.
> The fact is that it the userbase that would make use of such a website layout is so small that there will not be a partner site deisgned to be optimised on the Opera browser.



Well the ideal way would be GBATEMP Mobile.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the lofi version on my mobile, it's read-only so you can't log in / post but it works well enough on the small screen.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 17, 2010)

iThink (yes, very bad pun) we need an iPod/iPhone GBATemp app


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 17, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> iThink (yes, very bad pun) we need an iPod/iPhone GBATemp app



No, it would be much simpler to just make a standards compliant WAP template/layout for gbatemp.  That would work for non podzombies too.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 18, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there used to be one. But it went inder maintance, and just never came back...


----------



## Splych (Apr 18, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I use the lofi version on my mobile, it's read-only so you can't log in / post but it works well enough on the small screen.


hey can't we login through the main, 
then go lofi?


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd be happy to make GBATemp an iPhone app for easy browsing, specialized layout, and fast load speeds, but I don't know the first thing about making apps or anything else I just said. If it requires common sense for knowledge then I'd do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can make the icon


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 18, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to make GBATemp an iPhone app for easy browsing, specialized layout, and fast load speeds, but I don't know the first thing about making apps or anything else I just said. If it requires common sense for knowledge then I'd do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if (you know objective C)
{write one}
else
{fail}


----------



## popoffka (Apr 18, 2010)

It requires a Mac, 99$ for registration as a Dev and probably 99$ for publishing your app.
But if GBATemp admins would install Tapatalk, then it'd be possible to browse GBATemp from iPhone, Android and Blackberry devices using special app.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude, you know u can use the lite version of this site rite??


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 21, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> However on DS. The real site is much too big.


I know, but thats the only way you can load GBATEMP.NET. I hope they release apps special to surf GBatmp.net via DSiWAre


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Just turn off images and you're good to go. Or use Wumga.com if you want to see new topics about releases, homebrew, etc. If you click on them you'll be taken to the actual page though, so turning off images is a must.


----------

